# New KNK/ACS Studio Videos



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have two new free videos on my blog. In the first one, I show how to use a function called Align to Last Object.

1st New Video

This is very handy to use when aligning rows and columns of circles in your rhinestone patterns.

The other new video shows how to set up new hot keys/shortcuts for menu functions and tools you use most often in KNK or ACS Studio. I really love this feature because most of the single stroke letters are available, thus you can just type any single alpha letter on the keyboard and the function will be invoked. Doesn't get any faster or easier than that! 

2nd New Video

I found that some of the rhinestone functions are well worth setting up as hot keys, e.g. equal horizontal spacing and equal vertical spacing. I plan on making another video soon to just cover which hot keys are handiest when designing and editing these patterns and will post a link when it's ready.

Additionally, I uploaded a list of ALL 100+ hot keys that are already set up in the software. This PDF file is available here:

ALL Shortcuts in KNK and ACS Studio

More info on this topic can be found in the latest post on my blog.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Geez, Sandy what took so long I just got this other stuff mastered about an hour ago I was looking for something else to learn. (of course i'm kidding)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

lol You're SOOO funny, Mike! 

So, did you get through the auto-tracing videos?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No , not yet just got done watching my Blackhawks get thumped Saturday is another day (and a case of beer)


----------

